# RIP Gizmo (Non-GSD)



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Tonight I got horrible news that made me feel like a mac truck hit me. It's so hard to breathe right now. 

Exactly 1 year and 1 month after I PTS my golden retriever Peaches....

One of our other goldens, Gizmo, was PTS this morning. He was Peaches' son, and I raised him and his brother Teddy (who is still with my mother) from birth. My SO got a call this morning from my brother and told me tonight when he got home from work. It wasn't easy on either of us and my family is very broken up as well.

Part of me is really angry because I wasn't able to be there, but I also understand why I wasn't told. I started a new job and today was my first day on my own out of training.... my mother and brother didn't want me to be upset at work and possibly ruin a good opportunity. They meant well. Though, I could care less about work when it comes to this.... I wish I was there to say goodbye to the dog I watched being born, that I raised, trained, and grew up with. He was the best dog.... so easy, so happy, so loyal. Even as a puppy he never ONCE gave us any problems. Never chewed anything up, never went potty in the house, never ran off or acted out.... he had a heart of gold!

I am feeling like I had no closure on this.... and all I keep thinking is that I hope he doesn't think I abandoned or forgot about him. I am absolutely torn from this. 

Soon, his ashes will join Peaches up on the mantle watching over my mother's home, where everything happened.... where we were all raised and had all our good times. This way they are always part of our family.

RIP Gizmo... you will be forever loved and missed buddy. Run free.

He was 1 years old in this picture. 2000. He was so happy to put up with all our antics... he just wanted to be loved. What a fantastic dog he was. Truly a blessing to have in our lives for the time we did.









This poem really helped me when I lost Peaches.... and now it's there to remind me that this was the best thing for Gizmo too, and I am glad my family didn't wait too long to give this selfless, kind gift of painless freedom. The pain is still very strong though.
* 
From a Grateful Dog
You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.
But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.
So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic that will
Once more make me whole.
The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.
That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner till the end.
Please, understand just what this gift
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.
You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it, too.
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To grant me this appeal.
Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.
And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.
I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever-faithful friend,
... a young dog once again.*


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am SO sorry for your loss.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh gosh... i'm sorry doesnt really seem to be enough for situations like this. ~hugs~


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: ' Gizmo ' Sorry for your loss


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was a wonderful boy who lived a long and happy life. It's so hard when our "babies" leave us.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He is missed very much already. My siblings and I grew up with these dogs, so it has definitely hit hard. Even with all of us grown and out of the house, these dogs are a big part of us. It's been very hard.

I've talked to my family and from what they say Teddy (Gizmo's brother) is doing okay. Hopefully he continues to do well. He's the last I have here of my girl now. I feel like another part of me has died.

Thank God the 10-15 years they are with us are amazing, and definitely worth it.... If it wasn't, I would never have another dog.... this is such horrible pain.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful face, and awesome color. 

Hard days ahead....thinking of you.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and pain. Brought tears to my eyes as I read this and took a look at my golden...I truly believe I will always have a golden in my home because they have a spirit, kindness, and love that I have never seen in any other dog


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I am so sorry for your loss and pain. Brought tears to my eyes as I read this and took a look at my golden...I truly believe I will always have a golden in my home because they have a spirit, kindness, and love that I have never seen in any other dog


They definitely are! I love golden retrievers. They will always have a soft spot in my heart. It was actually a very hard decision whether our second dog was going to be a GSD or a Golden... we obviously went with GSD, but some day, I will have another golden in this house. I grew up with them and learned so much from them. When I have kids, I want them to have a golden around just like I did. Absolutely amazing dogs. I love my shepherds, but goldens just have a special spot in my life. I miss my girl so much, and it's definitely hard losing one of her sons. Those boys really meant a lot to me as they are my closest connection with Peaches, I look at them and I see her.... it's made things a bit easier for me. My mother was also very very attached to these dogs, so this has been extremely hard for her. All of her kids are out of the house, they were her company and her constant companions. 

Thankfully, Teddy is still doing well health wise. We are just trying to cheer him up.... he's never been an only dog, so this has taken a toll on him too. Poor guy. 



RocketDog said:


> I'm so sorry. What a beautiful face, and awesome color.
> 
> Hard days ahead....thinking of you.


Thank you! He definitely was a beautiful boy! Our pups were amazing!


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gizmo  RIP handsome handsome boy.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry... :rip: Gismo.


----------

